#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  АНГУТТАРА НИКАЯ

## ARYAPRAJNA

Приступаю к переводу только что вышедшего английского издания Ангуттара Никаи (by Bhikkhu Bodhi), четвертого большого раздела Сутта-Питаки Палийского Канона буддизма. Это займет, по-видимому, не менее полутора-двух лет. Надеюсь, помехи со стороны т.н. реальности будут минимальны.

К сегодняшнему дню завершены полные черновые переводы следующих частей ПК и других работ:

Дигха Никая

Маджджхима Никая

Самьютта Никая

А также несколько книг пятой,

Кхуддака Никаи (Дхаммапада, Сутта Нипата, Удана); в планах также перевод некоторых других книг этой Никаи — Кхуддакапатхи, Итивуттаки, Милиндапаньхи и др.

Переведены также

Висуддхимагга ("Путь очищения") Буддхагхосы, исчерпывающий комментарий на доктрину раннего буддизма и

Абхидхамматтха Сангаха, Руководство по Абхидхамме Ануруддхи


После завершения чернового перевода Ангуттара Никаи рассчитываю перейти к завершающему этапу работ – чистовому переводу основных текстов и комментариев, вступительных статей и т.п

В АН около десяти тысяч сутт, вся Никая тематически подразделена на одиннадцать больших Глав или Книг (Нипата). Тематическое богатство этого собрания сутт уникально даже для классического буддизма. В целом, Никая суммирует все главные учения и категории палийского буддизма, и временами принцип организации материала АН напоминает метод Абхидхаммы. Никая ограничивается одиннадцатью книгами (название каждой Книги подразумевает серии входящих в нее различных тем и категорий — Книга Двух, Трех, Семи, Восьми, etc.), но в ней отсутствует Книга Двенадцати, т.е. Книга о Двенадцатичленной Патиччасамуппаде, которой посвящено довольно много сутт в Палийском Каноне, особенно в Самьютта Никае. Возможно, потому, что этому учению не подобралось других категорий в перечне "двенадцати".

В Ангуттара Никая масса интереснейших сюжетов, биографических сведений из жизни учеников и самого Будды; в Первой Книге перечисляются 80 "первых" (главных) учеников Татхагаты и краткое описание их достижений. В AN 5:196 дается пять символических снов Бодхисатты в ночь перед Пробуждением, знаменующих собой будущее Просветление Будды и успех его Дхаммы На страницах Никаи впечатляюще развертывается космология буддизма, когда, в конце мирового цикла, Семь солнц, одно за другим, через долгие периоды времени, встают над миром и сжигают все живое: постепеннно высыхают ручьи, великие реки, великие озера, океаны и сгорает сама земля, и даже не видны при этом мировом пожаре зола и пепел, не виден даже прах того, что прежде считалось вечным и незыблемым: столь непостоянны обусловленные феномены, говорит Будда, столь неустойчивы, столь призрачны и ненадежны И этого понимания достаточно, говорит Татхагата, чтобы стать разочарованным всеми обусловленными вещами, достаточно, чтобы стать бесстрастным к ним, чтобы быть освобожденным от них, чтобы потерять иллюзию о них. Кто, спрашивает Будда, кроме тех, кто действительно увидел истину, мог бы подумать или поверить, что эта великая земля действительно когда-нибудь сгорит, будет разрушена и не будет больше существовать?

Даю перевод первых десяти небольших сутт Ангуттара Никаи. Сутты о мужчине и женщине, о чувственности и рабстве у чувственности. Думаю, сам порядок композиционного развития этого и всякого другого собрания буддийских сутт неслучаен и подчинен закону морального развития сансарического бывания: от разложения психологической жизни в чувственности и упадка разума, до семи пылающих Солнц, встающих над миром; от концентрации и сдержанности чувств (индриясамвара) — до преодоления всего обусловленного и окончательного освобождения от него — Ниббаны.

*AN 1:1-10*

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другой такой формы, которая бы так завладевала разумом мужчины, как форма женщины. Форма женщины овладевает разумом мужчины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого звука, который бы так завладевал разумом мужчины, как звук женщины. Звук женщины овладевает разумом мужчины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого запаха, который бы так завладевал разумом мужчины, как запах женщины. Запах женщины овладевает разумом мужчины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого вкуса, который бы так завладевал разумом мужчины, как вкус женщины. Вкус женщины овладевает разумом мужчины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого касания, который бы так завладевал разумом мужчины, как касание женщины. Касание женщины овладевает разумом мужчины.

***

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другой такой формы, которая бы так завладевала разумом женщины, как форма мужчины. Форма мужчины овладевает разумом женщины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого звука, который бы так завладевал разумом женщины, как звук мужчины. Звук мужчины овладевает разумом женщины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого запаха, который бы так завладевал разумом женщины, как запах мужчины. Запах мужчины овладевает разумом женщины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого вкуса, который бы так завладевал разумом женщины, как вкус мужчины. Вкус мужчины овладевает разумом женщины.

Бхиккху, я не постигаю другого такого касания, который бы так завладевал разумом женщины, как касание мужчины. Касание мужчины овладевает разумом женщины.

----------

AlekseyE (19.10.2012), AndyZ (18.10.2012), Epihod (19.10.2012), Eugeny (18.10.2012), Ittosai (18.10.2012), Kit (18.10.2012), Pyro (18.10.2012), SlavaR (18.10.2012), Tong Po (10.09.2013), Won Soeng (18.10.2012), Zom (18.10.2012), Алексей Е (18.10.2012), Балдинг (01.04.2021), Богдан Б (19.10.2012), Владимир Чер (01.02.2021), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.10.2012), Дордже (19.10.2012), Дхармананда (19.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (10.10.2013), Калкий (19.10.2012), Карло (21.10.2012), Леонид Ш (19.10.2012), Митяй (18.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (18.10.2012), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012), Федор Ф (18.10.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Висуддхимагга ("Путь очищения") Буддхагхосы


Вы серьезно? Уже готов черновой перевод на русский? Невероятно...  :Kiss: 
А когда можно ожидать окончательной версии перевода этого труда?

----------


## До

> Приступаю к переводу только что вышедшего английского издания Ангуттара Никаи (by Bhikkhu Bodhi)


Спасибо за информацию.

ps. Ссылки для желающих на это давно ожидаемое издание:
http://www.wisdompubs.org/Pages/disp...ction=&image=1
http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=24395

----------


## Zom

Угу, как получу книгу, тоже приступлю ,)

----------

Калкий (19.10.2012), Маркион (05.09.2013), Сергей Ч (19.10.2012)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Благодарю всех отозвавшихся. Что касается Висуддхимагги, считаю правильным сначала закончить чистовые переводы всех основных канонических тестов, а после этого заниматься комментариями. Хотя, конечно, не совсем понятно, почему, например, Милиндапаньха или Неттиппакарана входят (иногда) в Канон, а Висуддхимагга нет. Содержательно она превосходит многие прославленные буддийские тексты.

----------

Кайто Накамура (10.10.2013), Петр Полянцев (11.09.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> *AN 1:1-10*
> 
> Бхиккху, я не постигаю другой такой формы, которая бы так завладевала разумом мужчины, как форма женщины. Форма женщины овладевает разумом мужчины.


Гхм. хм... это у Бхиккху Бодхи так написано?
В пали: «Nāhaṃ, bhikkhave, aññaṃ ekarūpampi samanupassāmi yaṃ evaṃ purisassa cittaṃ pariyādāya tiṭṭhati yathayidaṃ, bhikkhave, itthirūpaṃ. Itthirūpaṃ, bhikkhave, purisassa cittaṃ pariyādāya tiṭṭhatī»ti. 

Правильный перевод: Монахи, я не знаю никакой другой такой формы, которая так, завладевая разумом мужчины, *остаётся* [в нём] как форма (образ) женщины. Форма женщины, монахи, завладевая умом мужчины, *остаётся*.

Это элементарная сутта из "книги единиц", перевод которой, в частности, рассматривается в самом начале "нового курса по чтению пали". Что же интересно будет в "книге двоек"  :Embarrassment:

----------

Pariyano Bhikkhu (15.04.2019), Tong Po (10.09.2013), Балдинг (01.04.2021)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

У бх. Бодхи "see", "вижу" (а также "знаю", "понимаю", "постигаю" етс). Насчет "остается" - это вынесено в примечания, в основном тексте этого нет. Вообще, спор у переводчиков, сколько я успел заметить, часто идет в рамках русского (в нашем слуучае) языка и его семантического, интонационного и т.п. диапазона. Ваш перевод неверен уже потому, что неудобочитаем. Красота перевода и есть носитель и эквивалент его смысла - намеренно заостряю свое высказывание, но смысл, надеюсь вам понятен.

----------


## Топпер

> Приступаю к переводу только что вышедшего английского издания Ангуттара Никаи (by Bhikkhu Bodhi), четвертого большого раздела Сутта-Питаки Палийского Канона буддизма. Это займет, по-видимому, не менее полутора-двух лет. Надеюсь, помехи со стороны т.н. реальности будут минимальны.
> 
> К сегодняшнему дню завершены полные черновые переводы следующих частей ПК и других работ:
> 
> Дигха Никая
> 
> Маджджхима Никая
> 
> Самьютта Никая
> ...


А где можно ознакомится с результатами вашего труда?

----------

Kit (19.10.2012), Калкий (19.10.2012), Леонид Ш (19.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А где можно ознакомится с результатами вашего труда?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Очень хотелось бы прочесть Висуддхимаггу на русском, даже в черновом переводе. 

ARYAPRAJNA, планируете ли вы, выкладывать свои переводы в сети для свободного доступа?

----------

Kit (19.10.2012), Петр Полянцев (11.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Висуддхимагга очень сложный текст, и его перевод (на любой язык), имхо, обязательно требует хорошего знания пали - так как он изобилует весьма сложными фрагментами, терминами, определениями и т.д. (особенно во 2-ой части книги). Кроме того, даже если браться за эту работу с этим условием, желательно это делать как минимум вдвоём, а лучше группой, что позволит использовать мозговой штурм при "взятии сложных мест", определении наиболее адекватных вариантов перевода сложных терминов и т.п.. И этот процесс займёт немало лет. Даже в английском переводе Ньянамоли многие места Висуддхимагги, скажем так, не особо-то понятны, про русский вариант с этого самого английского я уж вообще молчу -) Хотя, с другой стороны, любой русский перевод, даже некачественный, может показать насколько это "мутная" книга ))

ЗЫ: Если кто-то хочет использовать этот труд для личной практики медитации, то в целом, "современные аджаны не рекомендуэ" ))

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2021), Кхантибало (19.10.2012), Лери (19.10.2012), Маркион (05.09.2013), Топпер- (19.10.2012)

----------


## Кхантибало

> У бх. Бодхи "see", "вижу" (а также "знаю", "понимаю", "постигаю" етс).


Вот поэтому сутты лучше переводить с пали или как минимум сверять с пали то, что пишут переводчики на английский язык. Да, это получается гораздо больший объём работы, чем просто механически переводить с английского не задумываясь особо, как делают большинство наших переводчиков.

Из собственного опыта перевода двух сутт из Дигха Никаи (Махасамая сутты и Атанатия сутты) могу сказать, что я сверялся с двумя переводами на английский и оказалось, что в некоторых местах переводы отличаются очень сильно и разрешить эту проблему удалось только путём обращения к палийским комментариям. Хотя я бегло на пали не читаю, в большинстве случаев удалось вполне удовлетворительно разобраться. Вообще в таких случаях переводчик должен делать пометки, объясняя то или иное своё решение и помечая те фрагменты, в которых есть затруднения.




> Насчет "остается" - это вынесено в примечания, в основном тексте этого нет.


Вот это как раз странно. Я вам привёл фрагмент из канона, где это слово (tiṭṭhati) чётко присутствует в теле сутты во всех изданиях и не является примечанием. 
Возможно, это не ваша вина, а вина Бхиккху Бодхи, у которого была какая-то более другая типитака, но сам факт показателен.




> Вообще, спор у переводчиков, сколько я успел заметить, часто идет в рамках русского (в нашем слуучае) языка и его семантического, интонационного и т.п. диапазона. Ваш перевод неверен уже потому, что неудобочитаем. Красота перевода и есть носитель и эквивалент его смысла - намеренно заостряю свое высказывание, но смысл, надеюсь вам понятен.


Видите ли, мы переводим тут не любовную лирику, где красота на первом месте. Если вы посмотрите палийский оригинал, то зачастую он совсем не удобочитаем.
Если по каким-либо причинам получаются вот такие пропуски слов, то ценность перевода существенно снижается, особенно когда речь идёт о суттах палийского канона.

И я совершенно не могу согласиться с вашим посылом, что красота является носителем и эквивалентом смысла. Так можно получить очень красивые, но совершенно неточные переводы, в которых смысл слов Будды совершенно утерян.

----------

AlekseyE (19.10.2012), Pariyano Bhikkhu (15.04.2019), Raudex (11.09.2013), Tong Po (10.09.2013), Балдинг (01.04.2021), Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013), Лери (19.10.2012), Топпер- (19.10.2012), Юй Кан (19.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

Спор на эту тему недавно уже был на БФ'e в одной из тем. Как лучше (или "как надо") переводить - буквально-дословно, но при этом (для большей части читающих эти переводы) сумбурно и коряво, либо же переводить "красиво и понятно", но при этом, под час, значительно отходить от написанного в оригинале. И в первом и во втором случае есть как минусы, так и плюсы. Во втором случае, да, претензия в силе - ты перевёл красиво и удобоваримо, но где гарантия, что ты сам правильно понял смысл того, что было написано (и этого особо важно когда речь идёт о сложных и глубоких фрагментах). В первом случае такой гарантии давать не надо - ты переводишь именно так, как в оригинале, не добавляя от себя ни единой мысли, намёка, подтекста и т.д..

Кстати, ко второму варианту перевода больше склонен Тханиссаро. А к первому - как раз-таки Бодхи.

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Спор на эту тему недавно уже был на БФ'e в одной из тем. Как лучше (или "как надо") переводить - буквально-дословно, но при этом (для большей части читающих эти переводы) сумбурно и коряво, либо же переводить "красиво и понятно", но при этом, под час, значительно отходить от написанного в оригинале. И в первом и во втором случае есть как минусы, так и плюсы. Во втором случае, да, претензия в силе - ты перевёл красиво и удобоваримо, но где гарантия, что ты сам правильно понял смысл того, что было написано (и этого особо важно когда речь идёт о сложных и глубоких фрагментах). В первом случае такой гарантии давать не надо - ты переводишь именно так, как в оригинале, не добавляя от себя ни единой мысли, намёка, подтекста и т.д..


ARYAPRAJNA - человек, способный в своей работе объединить все перечисленные вами требования к переводу: точность оригинала, глубокое понимание смысла, умение владеть словом. Он исключительно талантливый и признанный писатель, мудрый человек и знающий буддист с огромным стажем. Дхамме он посвятил свою жизнь. Он выполнил неимоверно сложную и объемную работу. Прежде всего, буддисты ему должны сказать спасибо за это. 
Он уже пожилой человек, может, лучше подумать, как помочь ему завершить работу? Чтобы этот огромный труд не пропал даром.

----------


## Zom

Так я вообще о том и говорю, что нельзя совместить сразу два подхода. Перевод либо будет неточным, но более красивым; либо менее красивым, но точным. А по поводу личности автора я, обратите внимание, ничего не писал.

----------

Маркион (05.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так я вообще о том и говорю, что нельзя совместить сразу два подхода. Перевод либо будет неточным, но *более красивым*; либо менее красивым, но точным. А по поводу личности автора я, обратите внимание, ничего не писал.


Он может совместить. Но я не только к вам обращался, просто дал некоторую информацию о человеке, чтобы всем понятней было. Что касается  его переводов - речь идет ни о красоте даже, а об умении владеть словом и чутко выражать смысл, коим автор владеет в совершенстве. Это не только мое мнение, но и мнение многих литературных критиков, оценивающих его талант.

----------


## Zom

> Он может совместить.


Хм, утверждение весьма громкое. Ну как опубликует переводы, посмотрим, удалось или нет. 
Насколько я помню, некоторые материалы он выкладывал и претензии у людей были.

Но в любом случае, я лично за то, чтобы были разные версии перевода сутт - чтоб читатель всегда мог сравнить для себя какие-то фрагменты. Сама по себе такая возможность - она очень ценна.

----------

Кайто Накамура (06.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Хм, утверждение весьма громкое. Ну как опубликует переводы, посмотрим, удалось или нет. 
> Насколько я помню, некоторые материалы он выкладывал и претензии у людей были


Zom, претензии у людей всегда были и будут ко всему. Даже к Будде. Претензии - не мерило правды.

----------


## Zom

Разумеется нет. Но они всё-таки способствуют тому, что правда раскрылась или по крайней мере раскрывалась.

----------

Карло (21.10.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Гхм. хм... это у Бхиккху Бодхи так написано?
> В пали: «Nāhaṃ, bhikkhave, aññaṃ ekarūpampi samanupassāmi yaṃ evaṃ purisassa cittaṃ pariyādāya tiṭṭhati yathayidaṃ, bhikkhave, itthirūpaṃ. Itthirūpaṃ, bhikkhave, purisassa cittaṃ pariyādāya tiṭṭhatī»ti. 
> 
> Правильный перевод: Монахи, я не знаю никакой другой такой формы, которая так, завладевая разумом мужчины, *остаётся* [в нём] как форма (образ) женщины. Форма женщины, монахи, завладевая умом мужчины, *остаётся*.
> 
> Это элементарная сутта из "книги единиц", перевод которой, в частности, рассматривается в самом начале "нового курса по чтению пали". Что же интересно будет в "книге двоек"





> Вот это как раз странно. Я вам привёл фрагмент из канона, где это слово (tiṭṭhati) чётко присутствует в теле сутты во всех изданиях и не является примечанием. 
> Возможно, это не ваша вина, а вина Бхиккху Бодхи, у которого была какая-то более другая типитака, но сам факт показателен.


В принципе, Бхиккху Бодхи здесь все правильно перевел…
Слова 'pariyādāya tiṭṭhatī' образуют здесь *перифрастическую конструкцию*. Т.е. деепричастие pariyādāya используется здесь как главный глагол предложения и переводится, соответственно, глаголом в личной форме, а tiṭṭhatī  теряет свое самостоятельное значение и используется в этой конструкции как вспомогательный глагол, который лишь добавляет главному глаголу оттенок длительности, повторяемости.

Другими словами, некоторые глаголы со значением «бытия» и «длительности» могут использоваться, в той или иной степени, как вспомогательные глаголы при главном глаголе (который как правило, стоит в форме деепричастия). Т.е. они могут образовывать перифрастические конструкции. Помимо tiṭṭhatī, в перифрастических конструкциях могут употребляться глаголы 'atthi', 'viharati', 'vattati', 'carati' и другие.

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2021), Кхантибало (19.10.2012)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Разговоры это бесконечные и большей частью бесполезные. Напишу как-нибудь позже, сейчас никогда.

Вот перевод первой сутты этой серии сутт Бх. Бодхи из нового перевода АN:


"Bhikkhus, I do not see even one other form that so obsesses the mind of a man as the form of a woman. The form of a woman obsesses the mind of a man."


Уже здесь очевидно, что даже в отношении такого простого английского предложения при переводе на русский необходима редукция (сокращения, стяжение).

----------


## Леонид Ш

*ARYAPRAJNA* планируете ли вы публиковать, что-либо из своих переводов в интернете для свободного доступа? Я уже задавал несколько раз этот вопрос, но вы к сожалению не ответили.

----------

Топпер- (19.10.2012)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Уважаемый WOLF, понимаю ваш интерес, но пока выкладывать что-либо объемное рано. Я писал выше, что начинаю сейчас работу над черновым переводом АН, постараюсь выполнить его в максимально сжатые сроки. Только после этого смогу взяться за окончательную доводку переведенных текстов, скорее всего, чистовой перевод начну с Маджджхима Никаи как с наиболее энциклопедичной и оптимальной по форме части Канона - в смысле подачи Дхаммы для широкого читателя. Кроме того, прежде чем выкладывать что-либо законченное для свободного доступа, необходимо согласование с издателем. Пока же вам могу предложить несколько сутт в моем переводе (они есть на форуме), это прежде всего МН 49 и др. С пожеланием добра, Ar.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

Вы реально думаете, что кто-то согласится печатать весь канон в книжном виде? 

С учётом того, что a) перевод не с оригинала б) авторский (без участия квалифицированной группы) в) по накопленной за три года на нашем сайте статистике - даже выложенные в сети сутты люди читают с большой неохотой, т.е. это реально маловостребованный материал.


ЗЫ: Даже достаточно общие популистские книги по буддизму и то издают малым тиражом и с большой неохотой - а тут и подавно..

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

А я и не говорю о бумажном варианте, даже электронная версия требует разрешения правообладателя. Попробуйте найти в сети что-нибудь из новых (да и многих старых)переводов Типитаки. Для бумаги нужен спонсор, разумеется, хотя бы на тысячу-три экз. Я об этом меньше всего думаю, сделаю работу, а там что-нибудь сложится. Во всяком случае, "квалифицированная группа" здесь ни при чем. 

Отноительно читабельности сутт и проч. Пока в стране будут выходить такие беспомощные переводы, как, например, "Вопросы Милинды" или Дхаммапада того же переводчика и пр., на успех буддизма в России рассчитывать не приходится. Как правило, такие переводы страдают излишним буквализмом, потерей оригинального ритма, робостью языка, приземленностью стиля, непонианием духа Дхаммы, а в итоге - почти полной утратой Слова Будды. Но это, как правило, вопросы интуиции и литературного мастерства, которые обсуждать, конечно, можно, но малопродуктивно.

----------


## Zom

Насчёт группы - это я к тому, что если бы таковая была, то был бы шанс выпустить в книжном варианте через, например, тайских спонсоров. Так как это проект недешёвый, такие деньги можно было бы поднять, как мне кажется, только в случае "авторитетного" перевода и только с языка пали. 

По поводу же стиля изложения сутт и т.д. - вот уж что что, а мне кажется это-то как раз в последнюю очередь влияет на успех развития Тхеравады в РФ ,)

----------

Eugeny (09.09.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.09.2013), Балдинг (01.04.2021), Кхантибало (19.10.2012), Топпер- (19.10.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Висуддхимагга ("Путь очищения") Буддхагхосы, исчерпывающий комментарий на доктрину раннего буддизма


Подниму тему. Можно ли уже где скачать или приобрести перевод Висуддхимагга?

----------

Tong Po (10.09.2013), Степан Т (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Подниму тему. Можно ли уже где скачать или приобрести перевод Висуддхимагга?


В смысле на русском? Нет, конечно.
Английский тоже в сети не видела. Сама книга огромная и читается достаточно тяжело. Я читала- читала, аййо :-)
Кстати, есть ли у кого- то Бхикку Божхи отксерокопированный? А то тяжело книги носить за собой, было бы удобно иметь в компе.

----------


## Степан Т

> В смысле на русском? Нет, конечно.
> Английский тоже в сети не видела. Сама книга огромная и читается достаточно тяжело. Я читала- читала, аййо :-)
> Кстати, есть ли у кого- то Бхикку Божхи отксерокопированный? А то тяжело книги носить за собой, было бы удобно иметь в компе.


Английский по ссылке
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...cation2011.pdf

А про русский перевод ув. ARYAPRAJNA писал выше по теме. Присоединяюсь к вопросу Akaguma.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Английский по ссылке
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...cation2011.pdf
> 
> А про русский перевод ув. ARYAPRAJNA писал выше по теме. Присоединяюсь к вопросу Akaguma.


А бхикку Бодхи есть в сети? На сайтах обычно Тханиссаро Бхикку переводы только.

----------


## Степан Т

> А бхикку Бодхи есть в сети? На сайтах обычно Тханиссаро Бхикку переводы только.


Если вы имеете ввиду Ангуттара никаю, то я не в курсе. Кое-что есть на том же сайте:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...dhi/index.html

----------

Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> А бхикку Бодхи есть в сети? На сайтах обычно Тханиссаро Бхикку переводы только.


Есть. http://www.palicanon.org

Вот если бы ещё наши переводчики использовали автоматизированные среды и переводили эти материалы в них, мы тогда имели бы сейчас базы данных оригинал-перевод...
А так всё на уровне каменного века.

----------

Pariyano Bhikkhu (15.04.2019), Жека (10.09.2013), Степан Т (10.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Есть. http://www.palicanon.org
> 
> Вот если бы ещё наши переводчики использовали автоматизированные среды и переводили эти материалы в них, мы тогда имели бы сейчас базы данных оригинал-перевод...
> А так всё на уровне каменного века.


Поясните, плиз, что такое автомат. среда. Спасибо

----------


## Кхантибало

> Поясните, плиз, что такое автомат. среда. Спасибо


Это специальная программа для переводчиков, которая помогает им работать. 
Общий принцип такой: 
1. в программу загружается файл на исходном языке. 
2. Программа разбивает исходный текст на единицы перевода (обычно это предложения).
3. Переводчик вводит перевод каждой единицы, при необходимости корректируя разбиение. Результат сохраняется в базу данных.
4. Переводчик даёт команду экспортировать перевод - получается переведённый файл.

Получившейся базой данных также можно делиться с другими переводчиками и искать в ней. Программа также сама использует эту базу, что позволяет автоматически переводить некоторые фрагменты.
Например, если в базе есть перевод "Вася купил 10 книг", а в другом переводе появляется фраза "Вася купил 15 книг", то программа сама сможет перевести это место, заменив цифру.
Кроме этого, есть ещё много преимуществ, например, исключается пропуск предложений и другие ошибки.

Примеры: 
Atril Deja Vu X http://www.atril.com/
(я перевожу в ней)

Достоинства:
- удобный интерфейс
- много функций (профессиональное решение)
Недостатки:
- платная (и весьма дорогая)
- работает только под Windows

OmegaT http://www.omegat.org/
Достоинства:
- бесплатная
- кроссплатформенная (работает на windows, linux, MacOS - везде, где есть java)

Недостатки
- неудобный интерфейс (пробовал, невозможно работать. ну по крайней мере после продукта Atril)

Есть также онлайн-решение
http://www.notabenoid.com/
бесплатно, но до профессиональных решений ему далеко, конечно...


Возможно, мы вместе с центром Римэ начнём разрабатывать свою собственную среду переводчика.

----------

Ittosai (10.09.2013), Pariyano Bhikkhu (15.04.2019), Tong Po (10.09.2013), Балдинг (01.04.2021), Жека (10.09.2013), ЛешаЛФ (07.10.2019), Степан Т (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Pariyano Bhikkhu

> Я об этом меньше всего думаю, сделаю работу, а там что-нибудь сложится.


Уважаемый ARYAPRAJNA, можно поинтересоваться, как складывается? Работу-то Вы грандиозную затеяли (и насколько я понимаю, провели), а как с результатами?
Рассматривали ли вы вариант публикации в Ridero или подобных издательствах?

----------


## Владимир Чер

> Переведены также
> 
> Висуддхимагга ("Путь очищения") Буддхагхосы, исчерпывающий комментарий на доктрину раннего буддизма


Добрый день! Есть ли какая-либо возможность приобрести перевод Висуддхимагги для ЛИЧНОГО прочтения БЕЗ КАКОГО-ЛИБО РАСПОСТРАНЕНИЯ этого труда? Очень ВАЖНО! Вопрос ко ВСЕМ участникам форума! Может кто либо помочь в этом вопросе?

Если перевод есть он бы мог принести очень большую пользу!

Прошу ВСЕХ помочь в этом вопросе!

----------


## Владимир Чер

Может кто-то из участников форума может помочь связаться с ARYAPRAJNA? Пишу ему в личку, нет ответа. Может кто-то помочь с ним связаться? Буду благодарен!

----------


## Владимир Чер

Мне на почту пришло письмо с форума, что мне ответили, но здесь я этого ответа не вижу. По-видимому он был удален позже. Поэтому привожу это сообщение сам и отвечаю на него.

---Цитата (сообщение от Владимир Чер)---
Вы имеете в виду, что перевод мог бы принести большую пользу лично вам? А что именно вас интересует? Во-первых есть английский перевод в открытом доступе. Во-вторых из того, что изложено во всех трёх частях Висуддхимагги: нравственое поведение, сосредоточенность ума, мудрость  в суттах, других книгах, в том числе переведенных на русский язык, в наставлениях современных учителей есть.
---Конец цитаты---

Да, лично мне и не только лично мне. Всем, если он будет доступен. Английский есть, но в 1000 раз легче читать по-русски. Оно может и есть в других местах разрозненно и в разных видах. Но хотелось получить целостно и в оригинале.

Повторная просьба ко всем участникам, если у кого-то есть контакты ARYAPRAJNA, не могли бы Вы скинуть мне в личку, или попросить его мне ответить. Буду безмерно благодарен!

---
С уважением, Владимир.

----------

